# Feeling guilty for a homeless cat living on my porch



## builder

A couple of new cats have showed up in my neighborhood, but I don’t think they are feral cats because they will come to me and let me pet them. One actually sleeps on my front porch in a cushioned patio chair while my cats watch from inside the window. 

I don’t feed them because I know one of neighbors is feeding all the cats in the neighborhood and I don’t mind the cat sleeping on my porch. But I feel so bad that it’s outside in the cold while mine are inside a heated room behind the window. The cat doesn’t seem to be bothered by it and it usually just sleeps as if it doesn’t even know the other cats are watching it.

I just can’t take responsibility for anymore cats. I have 5 as it is and I believe the max is 3. I guess I’m asking if I’m worrying about this too much or should I just enjoy the fact that it’s safe on my porch?


----------



## marie73

At the place I just moved from, a cat slept on my steps or in my yard almost the entire time I lived there, and he had a home three doors down. I think if you were living somewhere colder, it would be different, but in Southern California, he's fine. He's being fed, he has a safe place to stay and your cats have a bit of entertainment.


----------



## Marcia

He's fine in So Cal!. Your cold snaps are our warm weather winter days. My Zipper used to snooze on our porch even when it was in the 20's. Probably really aggravated her arthritis, but she was happy there. If I blocked off the access pet door she was visibly miserable. She had a happy life of porch napping in all sorts of weather.


----------



## builder

marie73 said:


> At the place I just moved from, a cat slept on my steps or in my yard almost the entire time I lived there, and he had a home three doors down. I think if you were living somewhere colder, it would be different, but in Southern California, he's fine. He's being fed, he has a safe place to stay and your cats have a bit of entertainment.


Thanks Marie, its funny that you mention they had a home, because I've suspected that this cat might have also home, but chooses to sleep at my house for some reason.

I don't know why it bothers me and I guess I should just leave it alone. It looks healthy and happy. I put a cardboard box out with some old clothes in it for have more privacy, but it prefers to sleep in the chair so I guess its fine.


----------



## builder

Marcia said:


> He's fine in So Cal!. Your cold snaps are our warm weather winter days. My Zipper used to snooze on our porch even when it was in the 20's. Probably really aggravated her arthritis, but she was happy there. If I blocked off the access pet door she was visibly miserable. She had a happy life of porch napping in all sorts of weather.


Thanks Marcia


----------



## Carmel

My cat likes it outdoors... she doesn't care if it's raining or windy, either. Certainly doesn't mean she's homeless.

Maybe your porch has a good vantage point or something? Cats like being able to see what's going on from a safe distance.


----------



## spirite

I hope you're reassured that you don't need to worry about whether the kitty is comfortable or not. You definitely shouldn't feel guilty, since kitty is happy, but this is probably harder to control. But remember that you're putting your kitties' well-being first, which is the way it should be.


----------



## builder

Thanks Carmel and Spirite for your approval in this. I guess it’s more personal to me because it stirs up some childhood memories when it was me on the outside in the cold looking in.


----------



## spirite

Builder, for sure your personal experience is making this situation hit close to home, but you shouldn't feel guilty at all, especially since kitty isn't showing that she (or he) is interested in coming in. 

I didn't let my stray inside for three years, because my skittish kitty is still scared of him. He had a cat house, with a bed and heated pad inside, on my covered deck. It doesn't get frigid here, and I knew he wasn't going to freeze to death when it was cold. Still, on a few very cold or windy nights, he would give me a look that clearly meant "please, can I come in just tonight?" That was really, really hard. I had to keep reminding myself that letting him in meant causing my girls a lot of stress.

Definitely just try to enjoy the company!


----------



## builder

Just after I posted I noticed that my beagle was jumping on the storm door and when I looked out I saw the cat jumping up on the chair to take a nap. It wasn’t even phased by the dog. I wanted to take a picture of it, but then my 7 yr old grandson ran out the door to see it and scared it off.


----------



## spirite

Sounds like kitty would just stare at you like "are you kidding me?" if you even tried to let him in!


----------



## builder

spirite said:


> Sounds like kitty would just stare at you like "are you kidding me?" if you even tried to let him in!


 Yes today was such a beautiful day with everything in full bloom. Even my desert tortoise is out of hibernation and enjoying it. 
I decided to clean up my porch and prune the vines around it. The cat came in, jumped up on the chair and looked at me with such an approving grin that I’m not going to worry about it anymore. It let me pet it and laid down like it belonged there. I wanted so much to give it a treat, but decided not to.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

The owner might put it out during the day and go to work. I would make sure it is s/n. Then continue to leave food and water out for it.


----------



## builder

Mitts & Tess said:


> The owner might put it out during the day and go to work. I would make sure it is s/n. Then continue to leave food and water out for it.


 I’m sure you are right and I just wish I knew where it lives. It’s pretty much spring time here now and I don’t think there will be any more really cold nights till next winter. I wonder how far cats travel because I’ve asked around and nobody knows where this cat is from.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

From studies done a cat has a 2 mile radius for territory.


----------

